# Current Akainu vs. MF Whitebeard



## Shanks (May 6, 2016)

Just curious how much stronger people think Akainu got over two years.

WB will not get a heart attack during the middle of the battle

Mindset: in character
Location: MF
Distance Apart: 100 meters
1v1


Bonus: EOS Akainu vs. this version of WB. Please elaborate how Akainu would get stronger come EOS.


----------



## giantbiceps (May 6, 2016)

The dude is 55, he stopped getting stronger 
Pre-ts Akainu >= Post-ts Akainu = EoS Akainu 
He gets rekt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 6, 2016)

I believe MF Akainu could've beaten MF WB (not decisively or everytime, but a good portion of the times out of 10). Not because of heart attacks or anything, but because Whitebeard was really vulnerable because of a loss of reflexes and such.

I don't know how much, if at all, has akainu grown stronger, so my opinion hasn't changed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shanks (May 6, 2016)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> I believe MF Akainu could've beaten MF WB (not decisively or everytime, but a good portion of the times out of 10). Not because of heart attacks or anything, but because Whitebeard was really vulnerable because of a loss of reflexes and such.
> 
> I don't know how much, if at all, has akainu grown stronger, so my opinion hasn't changed.


So you don't believe all those free shots from squardo, Akainu, Kizaru and marines have anything to do with weakening WB's reflex at all?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (May 7, 2016)

Should wait to see what current Akainu is capable of first.

An assumption is cool but meaningless if there's nothing to draw from and build your argument up with. I mean, you can't build a house if there isn't a foundation unless you're magic like me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (May 7, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Should wait to see what current Akainu is capable of first.
> 
> An assumption is cool but meaningless if there's nothing to draw from and build your argument up with. I mean, you can't build a house if there isn't a foundation unless you're magic like me.


You are in the wrong section, good sir!


----------



## trance (May 7, 2016)

Josh said:


> You are in the wrong section, good sir!



My old rival, sparklingwater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (May 7, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> My old rival, sparklingwater.


I don't remember

However, if you believe people need concret feat before going at each other's throats in a battle dome thread, then this section isn't for you.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 7, 2016)

I am of the minority that thinks Akainu grew after fighting Aokiji.

Akainu wins this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (May 7, 2016)

Josh said:


> I don't remember



I'm trance/starkiller. 



> However, if you believe people need concret feat before going at each other's throat in a battle dome thread, then this section isn't for you.



For the sake of discussion, goes either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juub (May 7, 2016)

Sherlōck said:


> I am of the minority that thinks Akainu grew after fighting Aokiji.
> 
> Akainu wins this.


Who gets stronger in their 50's?

Akainu likely isn't in his prime any more which was probably in his 30's.


----------



## savior2005 (May 7, 2016)

could go either way imo. they seemed pretty even for a while, and while WB won, it was mostly cuz he landd a huge attack to an unsuspecting akainu. something like that would allow any top tier to beat another top tier.

a battle like this could honestly go on for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (May 7, 2016)

Juub said:


> Who gets stronger in their 50's?
> 
> Akainu likely isn't in his prime any more which was probably in his 30's.



Fictional characters? 

A top tier,possibly final battle of Luffy who beat another top tier a general trope that is used to show characters growth? He didn't fight someone of his caliber for possibly 20 years. Even training won't help improve that & then he gets two back to back fight with two top tier?

But as I said I am of the minority here. Its my personal view on his growth.


----------



## Yuki (May 7, 2016)

If Garp fought two top tiers currently, would he also get stronger?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (May 7, 2016)

Akainu. 


*Bonus:* EOS Akainu. 
*Please elaborate how Akainu would get stronger come EOS: * 
First and foremost unless Akainu fights someone between now and EOS he's practically the same person. EOS Akainu = Pre TS Akainu > MF Akainu. Rayleigh explicitly explains that bar Conquerors, haki improves with application/use. Thus, it correct to assume a person's haki is capable of growing perpetually. Difference is the rate at which it will do so more so once they hit their platue. As it stands Akainu has been put through his paces in two battles; MF and Aoikiji. The essence of his haki is bound to have grown in that specific time period. By how much who knows. Now do you think a Top Tier with a haki spike is the same fighter he once was?


----------



## Yuki (May 7, 2016)

Bambino said:


> Akainu.
> 
> 
> *Bonus:* EOS Akainu.
> ...



Active admirals like get lots of use out of their haki lol. >_> Once one obtains the rank of admiral the likelihood of getting stronger in any way is low. Evenb more so for Akainu, who most assume to have some of the best haki in the entire manga pre skip already.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 7, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> If Garp fought two top tiers currently, would he also get stronger?



Is Garp one of two final battle of the main character? Is he in his 50's? Did he not explicitly say his strength is declining? 

If you said any current top tiers especially BB then I would have said yes. No matter how small that growth may be. 

Shitty comparison was shitty.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Yuki (May 7, 2016)

Sherlōck said:


> Is Garp one of two final battle of the main character? Is he in his 50's? Did he not explicitly say his strength is declining?
> 
> If you said any current top tiers especially BB then I would have said yes. No matter how small that growth may be.
> 
> Shitty comparison was shitty.



They are both old. The old generations strength has been degrading for many years. Pretty much all of them likely started in their 50s. Akainu is on the premises of declining strength due to age. He may not be there yet, but he is closing in. His strength is at his peak or at the very least very VERY close to it. If he does gain a little strength it won't be enough to change the outcome of any match say extreme difficulty fights.

That does not mean his strength is not something to consider vs anyone in the OP verse. No one will ever be able to take him likely not even people like Roger. His DF makes it very difficult to fight. He pretty much has advantage over pretty much anyone without god like CoA.


----------



## Nox (May 7, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Active admirals like get lots of use out of their haki lol. >_> Once one obtains the rank of admiral *the likelihood of getting stronger in any way is low.* Even more so for Akainu, who most assume to have some of the best haki in the entire manga pre skip already.



@Bold: Which is why I spoke of plateaus. Garp was/is reputed to being a Top Tier. Yet, even he trained by dismantling 8 mountains to boost himself to a level where he'd solo DCJ. Admirals have great haki reserves in comparison to the rest of the universe. Among-st equally or stronger matched fighters its moot since either are capable of matching it. Achieving Admiral rank is a grant of status that doesn't define the end of growth. Its just a way of Marines saying; congrats on being stronger than 99% of us. Sure, complacency or the chances of maxed out potential is a possibility but not fact esp since said variables are unknown for Akainu. Saka's current strength is either one of two things. He's stronger than he was OR his performance in MF is not indicative of his whole strength but since I believe post TS 1-2 are stronger than Old WB im going with the former.


----------



## Yuki (May 7, 2016)

Bambino said:


> @Bold: Which is why I spoke of plateaus. Garp was/is reputed to being a Top Tier. Yet, even he trained by dismantling 8 mountains to boost himself to a level where he'd solo DCJ. Admirals have great haki reserves in comparison to the rest of the universe. Among-st equally or stronger matched fighters its moot since either are capable of matching it. Achieving Admiral rank is a grant of status that doesn't define the end of growth. Its just a way of Marines saying; congrats on being stronger than 99% of us. Sure, complacency or the chances of maxed out potential is a possibility but not fact esp since said variables are unknown for Akainu. Saka's current strength is either one of two things. He's stronger than he was OR his performance in MF is not indicative of his whole strength but since I believe post TS 1-2 are stronger than Old WB im going with the former.



He did not show everything. His awakening is easily going to be one of the most if not THE most deadly. But WB held back also. Probably to more of an extent because of how powerful his AoE is.


----------



## Bernkastel (May 7, 2016)

He didn't get any stronger imo..he was already extremely powerfull and past his prime..there's just no reason for him to have gotten stronger other than fanboyism so with that being said Akainu loses high-very high diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (May 7, 2016)

amazing how majority think he is as strong or stronger than the former WSM currently because he has the blood of a Saiyan


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 7, 2016)

Josh said:


> So you don't believe all those free shots from squardo, Akainu, Kizaru and marines have anything to do with weakening WB's reflex at all?



The reason he got the free shots from squard and the marines was because his reflexes had ALREADY declined that badly. Marco even commented on it. If he was healthier they wouldn't have got those many hits in. 

That is how I perceive it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bernkastel (May 7, 2016)

Man there are people who think WB wasn't the WSM even though Oda stated it...it's OL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

EoS Akainu extreme diffs MF Fightbeard

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shanks (May 7, 2016)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> The reason he got the free shots from squard and the marines was because his reflexes had ALREADY declined that badly. Marco even commented on it. If he was healthier they wouldn't have got those many hits in.
> 
> That is how I perceive it.


So in other words, you also believe Kuzan and Kizaru can defeat WB (given they're slightly faster than Akainu). Which means all the other Yonkou should be able to do the same, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 7, 2016)

Josh said:


> So in other words, you also believe Kuzan and Kizaru can defeat WB (given they're slightly faster than Akainu). Which means all the other Yonkou should be able to do the same, right?



Not kuzan or Kizaru, but yes to the rest of the yonko.

Whitebeard cancels out Kuzan's ice with his vibrations--he can't be frozen, so it's a weakness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (May 7, 2016)

So why not Kizaru? Light speed man vs. Man with reflex issues?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Extravlad (May 7, 2016)

Nothing change, Akainu was Yonko lvl preskip and he hasn't gotten stronger, WB still put him down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Nothing change, Akainu was Yonko lvl preskip and he hasn't gotten stronger, WB still put him down.


What about EoS bro

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 7, 2016)

Josh said:


> So why not Kizaru? Light speed man vs. Man with reflex issues?



I don't put him that high. I already said akainu cannot win everytime. Aokiji is weaker than him, and kizaru even weaker. 

He can possibly win, but not for enough times worth mentioning, that is my perception


----------



## Raiden34 (May 7, 2016)

Josh said:


> Just curious how much stronger people think Akainu got over two years.
> .



He is even getting weaker, he is 55 years old for chrissake, in One Piece world people also getting weak after getting old ; Whitebeard, Rayleigh, Chinjao proves it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaiser (May 7, 2016)

Wth is with this Akainu overrating?
MF WB with no heart attacks high diff him at best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zyrax (May 7, 2016)

lol at people saying that it is certain if Akainu got stronger/Weaker/the same in these Two years

We don't know if he got stronger or not, not like Oda cares that much about Real life logic.

This thread should be trashed for the lack of feat on  Post TS Akainu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nekochako (May 7, 2016)

I doubt Akainu just chilled out over those past two years so he might be able to win this now. Not with less then extreme diff though.


----------



## Dunno (May 7, 2016)

Is this Akainu with his real or his nominal level of power? Nominal level Akainu takes it with high diff, but real level Akainu loses with high diffs.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 7, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Nothing change, Akainu was Yonko lvl preskip and he hasn't gotten stronger, WB still put him down.


----------



## Juub (May 7, 2016)

Sherlōck said:


> Fictional characters?
> 
> A top tier,possibly final battle of Luffy who beat another top tier a general trope that is used to show characters growth? He didn't fight someone of his caliber for possibly 20 years. Even training won't help improve that & then he gets two back to back fight with two top tier?
> 
> But as I said I am of the minority here. Its my personal view on his growth.


Doubt it. No old character has been said to be stronger than in the past and a few have even been said to get weaker as they grew older.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

Current/EoS Akainu is featless in any case

Honestly I feel that Whitebeard would still beat him right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 7, 2016)

Akainu > MF Whitebeard then and now.

Reactions: Like 13 | Dislike 1


----------



## Pocalypse (May 7, 2016)

Josh said:


> Just curious how much stronger people think Akainu got over two years.



This is probably his peak right now at the age of 55 so yeah I do view him slightly stronger than MF Akainu. MF Whitebeard was 72 and prime Whitebeard was 20 years younger so 52...seems like people in their 50s are at their highest peak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (May 7, 2016)

I am not going into moronic discussion where people seems to think that they knows manga more than Oda.
As long as Whitebeard was lived, he was the strongest man in entire goddamn world and no amount of wanking is going to change that fact.
Extremely fucked up dying WB and 100% Akainu had an altercation on MF. Whitebeard was the standing  one in the end while Akainu got knocked out.
If you can't understand simple portrayal difference that Oda so painfully made obvious here then there is something wrong with you.
Sometimes I think that people think that it makes them look cool or something by going against established fact. Hipster mentality and all.
Anyway, Akainu is old man. He has not eaten new DF nor he has gained any new source of power. He was _already_ constantly on battlefield so he was _already_ in in-shape .Despite how much fanboys wants he is definitely not a Final Villain of series so he doesn't get powerscale to EoS Luffy. He is just one of the villain in OPverse.
So I do not see why or how he would get any stronger other than wishful thinking of fan. Plot doesn't need him to be any stronger like say Blackbeard. He can fulfill his purpose in story with his already established strength just fine.
So tl:dr, Akainu did not get stronger after pre skip. He was already in Prime. It is fucking high time for him to be in Prime.
Whitebeard beats him with High diff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden34 (May 7, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Akainu > MF Whitebeard then and now.


And Marco = Akainu right ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spirit King (May 7, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Akainu > MF Whitebeard then and now.


Well obviously not since WB beat him in a direct confrontation, fought and was damaged through the entire war before knocking him out whereas Akainu did barely anything before their fight and still lost. It's highly impressive how quickly Akainu recovered from the KO so he's certainly on that level but you can hardly say he was better than WB based on feats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (May 7, 2016)

Is it so hard to wait until we see whether or not Akainu got stronger or not?


----------



## Bohemian Knight (May 7, 2016)

Nothing changes from his fight with Kuzan, other than possibly a heightening of his fighting instincts. His stats aren't going to increase from something like that though.

Edit: He should have some pretty damn good cardio after a fight like that

Then again, he probably lost it all sitting behind that desk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 7, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> And Marco = Akainu right ?


Maybe in your autist "reality" 



Spirit King said:


> Well obviously not since WB beat him in a direct confrontation, fought and was damaged through the entire war before knocking him out whereas Akainu did barely anything before their fight and still lost. It's highly impressive how quickly Akainu recovered from the KO so he's certainly on that level but you can hardly say he was better than WB based on feats.


WB obviously did not defeat Akainu since we saw Akainu NOT defeated in manga and since manga itself said Akainu was NOT defeated. I mean Oda literally wrote words that Akainu was not defeated and yet people claim Akainu was defeated 


> Pirates: It's Akainu!!! *Was he not defeated before?!!!* // He's snuck around in front of us by melting a path under the ground!!!


Yeah, Akainu was most definitely 100% without any doubt NOT defeated by WB at MF.

Reactions: Like 13 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden34 (May 7, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Maybe in your autist "reality"



Akainu > MF Whitebeard is surely belongs to your autist reality, but Marco = Akainu has better credibility at least.

Akainu was trying to seduce Squardo to stab MF WB, that says all. And even then Akainu was the one that lost his ground and consciousness and WB could kill him if he wanted to, he just continue to rape other Marines while Akainu was hiding in underground 

You're worse than Mihawk fanboys as a Akainu fanboy...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiRo (May 7, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Akainu > MF Whitebeard is surely belongs to your autist reality, but Marco = Akainu has better credibility at least.
> 
> Akainu was trying to seduce Squardo to stab MF WB, that says all. And even then Akainu was the one that lost his ground and consciousness and WB could kill him if he wanted to, he just continue to rape other Marines while Akainu was hiding in underground
> 
> You're worse than Mihawk fanboys as a Akainu fanboy...


Well you should know. You are autist King.

Akainu did more damage to Whitebeard than Whitebeard to Akainu. So yeah based on that Akainu > MF WB.

Akainu did not try to "seduce" Squardo, he did it.  
Akainu did lose his footing but he did not lose consciousness, he moved through ground to catch up to Luffy and Jimbei. Stated by manga and Manga > You.
No actually it was Akainu who continued to rape other WB pirates while WB was left without half of his face and dead 

Oh now I am Akainu fanboy?

Reactions: Like 13 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden34 (May 7, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Maybe in your autist "reality"
> 
> 
> WB obviously did not defeat Akainu since we saw Akainu NOT defeated in manga and since manga itself said Akainu was NOT defeated. I mean Oda literally wrote words that Akainu was not defeated and yet people claim Akainu was defeated
> ...


Alright Mr.autist .... I will tell you what ; ''was he not defeated before'' means, he is defeated but he comes back.... What's hard about it to not understand ? It just means he didn't die, and rested, and comes back... Even Sengoku acknowledges WB's victory over Akainu.



*Fleet Admiral Sengoku : Still has this much power ?!*

And where is Akainu ? Right, he has lost his consciousness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 7, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Alright Mr.autist .... I will tell you what ; ''was he not defeated before'' means, he is defeated but he comes back.... What's hard about it to not understand ? It just means he didn't dead, and rested, and comes back... Even Sengoku acknowledges WB's victory over Akainu.


No, autist King you don't need to tell me anything 

"Was he not defeated" means he is defeated but he comes back ?  Erkan reasoning 101

It just means he didn't dead? 

Only thing that Sengoku acknowledged is that Akainu destroyed half of WB face and that WB has still strength left. Sengoku was not worried even for a second about Akainu  



> Pirates: *It's Akainu*!!! *Was he not defeated before?!!!* // *He's snuck around in front of us by melting a path under the ground!!!*



Did Akainu unconsciously sneak around by melting a path underground? 

AKAINU IS SLEEPWALKER, or is it Sleepgroundmelter?

Manga > You.

Reactions: Like 14 | Dislike 1


----------



## Spirit King (May 7, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Maybe in your autist "reality"
> 
> 
> WB obviously did not defeat Akainu since we saw Akainu NOT defeated in manga and since manga itself said Akainu was NOT defeated. I mean Oda literally wrote words that Akainu was not defeated and yet people claim Akainu was defeated
> ...


Which is worthless as your insulation was that Akainu is > than WB. Akainu got his ass knocked while WB went on fight other people. He lost that "bout", but obviously didn't actually permanently take Akainu out, who was still in pretty good fighting strength when he engaged in combat after WB was killed.

Regardless of how you interpret that fight no logical interpretation was that Akainu was better than WB. You could argue equal but certainly not better he was knocked out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 7, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> Which is worthless as your insulation that Akainu is >than WB. Akainu got his ass knocked while WB went on fight other people. He lost that "bout", but obviously didn't actually permanently take Akainu out, who was still in pretty good fighting strength when he engaged in combat after WB was killed.
> 
> Regardless of how you interpret that fight no logical interpretation was that Akainu was better than WB. You could argue equal but certainly not better he was knocked out.


Fact that Akainu did more damage to Whitebeard than other way around would imply that.

Akainu destroyed half of Whitebeard head and then went to destroy rest of the Whitebeard pirates, murder PK son and almost his brother. Akainu did not lose anything, his goal was stopping Luffy escape since Whitebeard had no chance of surviving. Letting Luffy escape just so he can finish off almost dead Whitebeard is meaningless.

Not only that Whitebeard did not permanently take out Akainu, Whitebeard did not take him out even for a second..

Akainu was in perfect shape to continue fighting after his skirmish with Whitebeard, while Whitebeard died few minutes later from 7 bullets..

There is only one way to interpret this fight and war. And that is that Whitebeard was waning character past his prime who just wanted to save Ace before he dies. And he failed because he was not strong enough. Blackbeard even states "Look how weak you've grown, you could not even save one nakama". Akainu was rising star who surpassed Whitebeard right there, destroyed Whitebeard pirates, murdered PK Son, and became Fleet Admiral.

Oda made Whitebeard stepping stone so Akainu could rise to prominence and 99% of this forum does not have manga comprehension to understand this.

Reactions: Like 13 | Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Akainu > MF Whitebeard then and now.


The fight didn't end so we can't decide the winner
Also Marineford WB is weaker than for example Ace arc WB

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ruse (May 7, 2016)

I believe Akainu got stronger through his fight with Aokiji, enough to put him on the same standing as the Yonko. 

WB takes this high extreme diff, no reason to put any of the current Yonko above him.


----------



## Spirit King (May 7, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Fact that Akainu did more damage to Whitebeard than other way around would imply that.
> 
> Akainu destroyed half of Whitebeard head and then went to destroy rest of the Whitebeard pirates, murder PK son and almost his brother. Akainu did not lose anything, his goal was stopping Luffy escape since Whitebeard had no chance of surviving. Letting Luffy escape just so he can finish off almost dead Whitebeard is meaningless.
> 
> ...



Akainu tried to kill Luffy and doing whatever the fuck he was doing and was knocked out (or played dead you take your pick) until Whitebeard was already dead (does that look to you like someone that was better than WB). He couldn't actually defeat WB, that is fact. He tried and failed and WB moved on. You can twist that however you want but the fact doesn't change.

Keep in mind this is fresh Akainu against a half dead whitebeard who had been fighting for the entire war until this point and he still failed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bernkastel (May 7, 2016)

The delusion of some people in this thread is too damn high

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheWiggian (May 7, 2016)

WB still wins against EoS Akainu but the fight would be long.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 7, 2016)

I don't think it's a guarantee that Akainu got stronger over the TS, so Whitebeard still wins high to extreme diff.


----------



## Raiden34 (May 7, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Fact that Akainu did more damage to Whitebeard than other way around would imply that.


This is stupid..... 


Link removed

Manga chapter 572, Whitebeard already accepts his death in MF and orders his men to leave.

Link removed

Manga chapter 575, Whitebeard vs. Akainu happens.

You're telling us Akainu gave more damage to a man who already accepted his death before in Marineford..... Great job. Truly great job... Akainu did a little more than Squardo, Kizaru and the other fodder marines who gave damages to Whitebeard....

Akainu failed to immediately kill already dying Whitebeard and get himself KO'ed.... Then Blackbeard and his crew had to finish the job. End of the story mr.autism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## giantbiceps (May 7, 2016)

Spiro and Erkan are at it again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## savior2005 (May 8, 2016)

I think the fight against WB and aokiji caused him to somewhat get stronger. especially the aokiji one. If there was a way for a top tier to get stronger, than I think 10 day death matches would be the way (for the winner).


----------



## Shanks (May 8, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> I think the fight against WB and aokiji caused him to somewhat get stronger. especially the aokiji one. If there was a way for a top tier to get stronger, than I think 10 day death matches would be the way (for the winner).


The fight against WB definitely didn't got him stronger, else he wouldn't have needed 10 days to fight against someone with weaker feats at MF.

Oh wait, could it be possible that he got weaker after the WB fight? Probably damaged a few organs, hence why he needed 10 days to win against someone that was match up against Jozu?

Or Perhaps he got even weaker after the battle with Aokiji with some additional injuries combine with old age and a desk job for 2 years. This explains why Fujitora gives no fuck about pissing the Red dog off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## giantbiceps (May 8, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> It just means he didn't dead


didn't dead
didn't dead
didn't dead
Damn it Erkan, you post some funny shit sometime bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 8, 2016)

giantbiceps said:


> Spiro and Erkan are at it again


Isn't it always so?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 8, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> Akainu tried to kill Luffy and doing whatever the fuck he was doing and was knocked out (or played dead you take your pick) until Whitebeard was already dead (does that look to you like someone that was better than WB). He couldn't actually defeat WB, that is fact. He tried and failed and WB moved on. You can twist that however you want but the fact doesn't change.
> 
> Keep in mind this is fresh Akainu against a half dead whitebeard who had been fighting for the entire war until this point and he still failed.


Akainu was not knocked out that is manga fact. 


> Pirates: It's Akainu!!! Was he not defeated before?!!! // *He's snuck around in front of us by melting a path under the ground!!!*


See? Manga stated that Akainu was not knocked out 

Akainu started chasing Luffy moment he finished with Whitebeard. This is so fucking obvious it is shown and said in manga 
J*imbei took Luffy and started sprinting towards the Sea while in mean time Akainu managed to fight Whitebeard, move underground and reach Jimbei before Jimbei got to the sea. HOW THE FUCK IS THAT POSSIBLE IF HE WAS UNCONSCIOUS!?* 

He couldn't actually defeat WB? That is fact? 
WB was defeated, he was all but done for and he moved only on his sheer force of will. After his fight with Akainu his crew already started saying WB is dead.
*You think if Akainu decided to stay and fight Whitebeard instead of chase Luffy that he would lose? *

Luffy was main priority for Akainu and Whitebeard had no hope of escaping or surviving 

Where did Whitebeard move on? He died few mins later? 

Akainu was fresh even after Whitebeard lol, he fought all WB commanders combined without problems

Reactions: Like 13 | Dislike 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 8, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> This is stupid.....
> 
> 
> Link removed
> ...


No it is just you.. 

I am telling you what is manga fact indeed. Akainu made two hole in Whitebeard and destroyed half of his head. What did Whitebeard do to Akainu? Made his nose bleed? 

A little more than Squardo?  Erkan reasoning 101

Kizaru did damage but not even close to what Akainu did.

Akainu failed to immediately kill Whitebeard because Whitebeard is a beast and Akainu did not get KO'ed. Akainu lost interest in Whitebeard 

Blackbeard and his crew shot Whitebeard with 7 bullets 

Maybe end of your misinterpreted story Mr. Autist King.

Reactions: Like 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## monkey d ace (May 8, 2016)

WB extreme diff!


----------



## Raiden34 (May 8, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Akainu lost interest in Whitebeard





Yeah, he lost his interest in Whitebeard because he understands that he couldn't possibly kill Whitebeard before getting himself killed....



Concession accepted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 8, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Yeah, he lost his interest in Whitebeard because he understand that he couldn't possibly kill Whitebeard before getting himself killed....
> 
> 
> 
> Concession accepted.


Akainu could not kill Whitebeard?

Whitebeard that got finished off by 7 bullets from Blackbeard Pirates who ran away at first sight of Akainu? 

If Akainu decided to stay instead of chase Luffy both Whitebeard and Blackbeard would be dead now.

Reactions: Like 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden34 (May 8, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Whitebeard that got finished off by 7 bullets from Blackbeard Pirates who ran away at first sight of Akainu?



Shiryu, Doc Q and Catarina Devon didn't use bullets .... 
BB used Haki imbued bullets, since he is a Haki user.
Auge also has special bullets.

Stop spreading bullshits.

BB wasn't running from any Marine in Marineford, just see my signature, he was ready to fight against Sengoku + Garp, who is superior to your precious Akainu..... BB just retreated because there was no purpose to fight against Akainu in that isolated burning island.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengeance (May 8, 2016)

I believe Akainu became slightly stronger, not enough to beat MF Whitebeard though. 
MF Whitebeard wins with very high - extreme difficulty imo.


----------



## SpiRo (May 8, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Shiryu, Doc Q and Catarina Devon didn't use bullets ....
> BB used Haki imbued bullets, since he is a Haki user.
> Auge also has special bullets.
> 
> ...


So 5 bullets? 

BB used Haki imbued bullets? Based by who? Erkan?  
Why would he even use Haki bullets when Whitebeard was defenseless  

Auge also has special bullets?  are they made of Erkan virgin blood?

Indeed stop spreading brainless bullshit.. 

Blackbeard Pirates were ready to fight Sengoku and Garp because they had no choice. They would not just let them leave 

But if Blackbeard had opportunity to run away, he would. Just like he fled from Akainu like a coward that he is. 
There was purpose, Blackbeard Pirates needed ship. And they left their bargaining chip and ship out of fear from Akainu

Reactions: Like 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 8, 2016)

It's also the sickness 

It got much much more dangerous over the time


----------



## Raiden34 (May 8, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> So 5 bullets?
> 
> BB used Haki imbued bullets? Based by who? Erkan?
> Why would he even use Haki bullets when Whitebeard was defenseless
> ...



Akainu wasn't going to give them a ship. Are you too blind for Akainu's love to not to see this fact ? AKAINU WASN'T GOING TO GIVE THE SHIP HE WANTED FOR.... So wtf Teach was going to do ? Fighting over a ship which Akainu isn't willing to give... That's moronic, only an Akainu fanboy like you would try to hype Akainu with that.

Yeah, at least you can count numbers, it's 5 bullets, and Teach is a Haki user just like Benn Beckman was, who can threaten Kizaru with his Haki imbued bullets.

Auge is a sniper... He has a different long ranged rifle, that's not so hard to understand even for you.

Blackbeard would only run when he sees no point for fighting.

So BB had no chance here ? He specifically challenges the entire Marineford to fight himself....



*Blackbeard : HOW'S THAT BUDDHA SENGOKU, GARP THE HERO ?! THINK YOU CAN STOP ME ?! RIGHT ALONG WITH WHITEBEARD (who has been killed by Blackbeard not Akainu) I AM GONNA CLOSE THE BOOKS ON YOUR AGES AS WELL !!!*

You can't be dumb enough to not understand this.... And, Garp + Sengoku > Akainu all the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spirit King (May 8, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Akainu failed to immediately kill Whitebeard because Whitebeard is a beast and Akainu did not get KO'ed. *Akainu lost interest in Whitebeard*


      

OMG now i know your trolling. There is no way _I mean no way_ someone could be so dense as to honestly believe that, my god.  Hahahahha


----------



## Bernkastel (May 8, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> OMG now i know your trolling. There is no way _I mean no way_ someone could be so dense as to honestly believe that, my god.  Hahahahha



For your own sanity you shouldn't bother with Spiro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## giantbiceps (May 8, 2016)

Me everytime i see Erkan and Spiro "discussing" WB and Akainu:


----------



## Bernkastel (May 8, 2016)

Erkan should be in Supes place though


----------



## Yuki (May 8, 2016)

In all honestly i didn't think SpiRo was all that bad. That he just ignored simple facts if they did not provide him enough evidence to believe something and as such he just said they did not exist at all.

But now? Yea... i'm proven wrong.


----------



## Shanks (May 8, 2016)

You guys should all reply to spiral regularly. I wonder how much free time he has on hand and how many dudes he can managed at the same time. He probably have a pretty big mouth, but there has got to be a limit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gohara (May 8, 2016)

Whitebeard defeats Current Akainu with mid to high difficulty and End Of Series Akainu with around high difficulty IMO.


----------



## Nox (May 8, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> So BB had no chance here ? He specifically challenges the entire Marineford to fight himself....





Erkan12 said:


> *Blackbeard : HOW'S THAT BUDDHA SENGOKU, GARP THE HERO ?! THINK YOU CAN STOP ME ?! RIGHT ALONG WITH WHITEBEARD (who has been killed by Blackbeard not Akainu) I AM GONNA CLOSE THE BOOKS ON YOUR AGES AS WELL !!!
> *




Not really. He challenges Sengoku and Garp. Which is a fraction of the powers at MF. 

Blackbeard is responsible for landing the finishing blow on a WB whose innards were twice blown up and charred by Akainu, lit up by Kizaru's laser, face blown off, frozen, stabbed, shot at with guns and bazookas numerous times. WB was tethering on the edge and he knew it which is why for his last big hurrah he sought to sink MF. Teach arrived and he changed his course of action. Despite, taking additional BB pirates melee barrage he still had enough to give one last speech. Much to Teach's dismay. Refer to panel of him shitting himself. This is no different than Zoro and Tashigi vs Monet. Zoro (Akainu) did the work and Tashigi (BB) sweeps in for the win. Unless you truly believe BB would have been able to shoot down WB and win without prior Admiral intervention.




> You can't be dumb enough to not understand this.... And, *Garp + Sengoku > Akainu* all the way.



Do you also think Shanks > Garp + Sengoku > Akainu. Afterall Shanks was able to get BB to step down? 

You are completely disregarding the fact that he had his crew to back him up. If anything it translates to Shanks Pirates > MF Blackbeard Pirates ? Garp + Sengoku. Yet, even the validity of my previous statement is questioned when only Akainu was dispatched to deal with him. BB needed a ship. Had he solely been a powerhouse as you suggested rivaling both Sengoku+Garp he'd have made quick work of Akainu and stolen the ship by force. Yet, even he knew since he wasn't capable of winning a 1 on 1 fight and putting his crew in jeoprady when they had former WB pirates and potentially NW veterans to worry about wasn't the brightest of ideas. 

Pre TS Akainu > Pre TS BB


----------



## Veltpunch (May 8, 2016)

Pre-skip Teach is overrated.


----------



## Yuki (May 8, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> Pre-skip Teach is overrated.



Says only the worst downplayer. >_>

Most think pre skip Teach is Vista level at most. >_>

Pre skip Teach has already sailed the NW sea's for over 20 years. He was pretty much already at his psychical prime.

From the very beginning the only thing that is pushing him upwards his is DFs. One of which he already had. The strongest one. The one called. "Strongest DF in the world." Then he also got probably the most destructive one in the world to add to his collection.


----------



## Veltpunch (May 8, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Says only the worst downplayer. >_>
> 
> Most think pre skip Teach is Vista level at most. >_>
> 
> ...


Look at some of the posts in this thread and tell me I'm wrong.

Vista > Yami Teach. Idk about Yami + Gura Teach (you've got to factor in his inexperience with the the Gura) but yeah. His feats are inconsistent af.


----------



## Yuki (May 8, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> Look at some of the posts in this thread and tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> Vista > Yami Teach. Idk about Yami + Gura Teach (you've got to factor in his inexperience with the the Gura) but yeah. His feats are inconsistent af.



How?

He beat Ace, then fought against Garp and Sengoku at the same time and actually lasted a good while. After it ended they both looked just as bad as BB did. >_>

Can you see fucking Vista fighting Sengoku and Garp at the same time and doing the same shit? Like really?

Everything else is BB just being BB. It's no worse than Luffy losing to CC because he was being an idiot.

BB was a top tier from the very moment we met him.

People always see Gura as putting Teach up multiple tiers. But guess what? Yami > Gura. Yami > Magma. Yami > Ice.

Yami = Strongest DF in the whole fking world.

We know hardly nothing about it, true. But we do know is that Oda has on TWO occasions called is the the strongest DF ever.

It was not the Gura that allowed Teach to battle two top tiers at the same time and not get fked over in seconds which most people assume would happen to any top tier when facing two others.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 8, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> BB was a top tier from the very moment we met him.


Yami Blackbeard was no top tier. Him getting his ass handed to him by a half dead Whitebeard is proof of that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veltpunch (May 8, 2016)

This is finna get controversial.


Juvia. said:


> How?


Biggest inconsistency I've seen so far is him getting the shit knocked out of him by a G2 punch from Luffy (ended up brushing it off but was clearly hurt and left the fight panting) yet hours later doing virtually the same after nearly getting cleaved in half by a quake slash from WB.



> He beat Ace, then fought against Garp and Sengoku at the same time and actually lasted a good while. After it ended they both looked just as bad as BB did. >_>


I still think Ace could have won that fight if he played it smart at that time. He had the arsenal to avoid Kurouzu, which is the only way Yami Teach beats DF users like Ace or Magellan (took his whole crew to beat him). Garp alone should have been at least Marco level. Probably Sengoku too. No reason the two of them (if 100% serious) didn't do more to BB, coming fresh off a WB Gura slash to the neck.



> Can you see fucking Vista fighting Sengoku and Garp at the same time and doing the same shit? Like really?


No, because it isn't essential to the plot for him to do so, but youre comparing them while Teach has the Gura. I said Vista > Yami Teach, which he is. Vista has no DF so he can't be Kurouzu'd and is much faster than him.



> Everything else is BB just being BB. It's no worse than Luffy losing to CC because he was being an idiot.


Anyone would have trouble with a guy that can take oxygen out of the air if they had no knowledge.



> BB was a top tier from the very moment we met him.


I don't think so.

Let the games begin.


----------



## Yuki (May 8, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Yami Blackbeard was no top tier. Him getting his ass handed to him by a half dead Whitebeard is proof of that.



No it's not. That's called BB being an arogant twit.

No high tier is fighting two top tiers at once and not getting stomped the fuck out of. >_>

@Veltpunch What? o_O I legit can't even... That bit about BB vs Sengoku and Garp made no legit sense. >_>


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 8, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> No it's not. That's called BB being an arogant twit.


Whitebeard was on death's door, and Blackbeard had nullified his DF, yet the old man still managed to wipe the floor with him, and then Blackbeard panicked and called for his crew to come save him. Do you see Whitebeard in that condition doing that to, say, Marco or Jozu, even if they were being arrogant? I don't. Pre TS Yami Blackbeard was no top tier, end of story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Veltpunch (May 8, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> No it's not. That's called BB being an arogant twit.
> 
> No high tier is fighting two top tiers at once and not getting stomped the fuck out of. >_>
> 
> @Veltpunch What? o_O I legit can't even... That bit about BB vs Sengoku and Garp made no legit sense. >_>


It's all about matchups and having the right arsenal. Yami Teach vs pre-skip Law, who wins? Ace vs Cesar, who wins? Matchups matter.


----------



## Yuki (May 8, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Whitebeard was on death's door, and Blackbeard had nullified his DF, yet the old man still managed to wipe the floor with him, and then Blackbeard panicked and called for his crew to come save him. Do you see Whitebeard in that condition doing that to, say, Marco or Jozu, even if they were being arrogant? I don't. Pre TS Yami Blackbeard was no top tier, end of story.



Infact i do.

WB was at deaths door. But it was still *WB. *He was enraged and BB was laughing his ass of right in front of him. If anyone did that short of an admiral they are getting their shit pushed in.


----------



## Raiden34 (May 9, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Yami Blackbeard was no top tier. Him getting his ass handed to him by a half dead Whitebeard is proof of that.


Exvept he did't.... Resisted three attacks of WB(who just KO'ed Akainu) then shots him with his pistol to kill... Teach never lose consciousness at all unlike Akainu unlike Luffy's defeated opponents....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> How?
> 
> He beat Ace, then fought against Garp and Sengoku at the same time and actually lasted a good while. After it ended they both looked just as bad as BB did. >_>
> 
> ...



I'm quite positive that this has never happened. Did Oda call it the strongest fruit or did Blackbeard do it? If Oda did it, can you please provide scans to disprove my point? If Blackbeard did it, then it's about as confirmed as Pika being able to solo Dressrosa, Buggy being as powerful as Shanks or Mihawk's casual long-range slash being the strongest slash in the world.


----------



## Shanks (May 9, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Exvept he did't.... Resisted three attacks of WB(who just KO'ed Akainu) then shots him with his pistol to kill... Teach never lose consciousness at all unlike Akainu unlike Luffy's defeated opponents....


To be fair, WB was about to Kill teach (Stomp diff) if his crew didn't interfere.


----------



## Shanks (May 9, 2016)

However, it's also fact that Gura teach is top tier. Together with his crew, they can take on both Garp and Sengoku and leave MF standing. Every single one of them.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Dunno said:


> I'm quite positive that this has never happened. Did Oda call it the strongest fruit or did Blackbeard do it? If Oda did it, can you please provide scans to disprove my point? If Blackbeard did it, then it's about as confirmed as Pika being able to solo Dressrosa, Buggy being as powerful as Shanks or Mihawk's casual long-range slash being the strongest slash in the world.



It was confirmed by Oda somewhere else idk where and also in a databook.

But yes, Teach also mentioned it. And his word is a heck of a lot more compelling than "Pica'" You can't put every fking character statement on par with that idiots. >_>


----------



## Raiden34 (May 9, 2016)

Josh said:


> To be fair, WB was about to Kill teach (Stomp diff) if his crew didn't interfere.


Teach was still fine as we see later no way WB is killing him he could evn stop WB ' s quake instead htried to deceive him with his 'son act'...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (May 9, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Teach was still fine as we see later no way WB is killing him he could evn stop WB ' s quake instead htried to deceive him with his 'son act'...


Well, Teach did suck WB's dick under some fabric, which seemly recover his health and increase in power level by 1 tier.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Josh said:


> Well, Teach did suck WB's dick under some fabric, which seemly recover his health and increase in power level by 1 tier.



Yami > Gura

If Yami did not increase his level by a tier than Gura is certainly not doing so. Even more so as the stronger you get the the harder it is to get stronger.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Yami > Gura
> 
> If Yami did not increase his level by a tier than Gura is certainly not doing so. Even more so as the stronger you get the the harder it is to get stronger.


This.

Yami is pretty much the king of DF

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Shanks (May 9, 2016)

You guys are hopeless. Haven't you heard? One cum from Newgate a day keeps all the admirals at bay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 9, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Akainu wasn't going to give them a ship. Are you too blind for Akainu's love to not to see this fact ? AKAINU WASN'T GOING TO GIVE THE SHIP HE WANTED FOR.... So wtf Teach was going to do ? Fighting over a ship which Akainu isn't willing to give... That's moronic, only an Akainu fanboy like you would try to hype Akainu with that.
> 
> Yeah, at least you can count numbers, it's 5 bullets, and Teach is a Haki user just like Benn Beckman was, who can threaten Kizaru with his Haki imbued bullets.
> 
> ...


No shit he wasn't going to give them ship. Great deducing skills Sherlock. I thought Akainu came to give them ship 

Teach was supposed to defeat Akainu and take the ship, as is the pirate way. But since Blackbeard Pirates were weaker than Akainu they just fled like cowards that they are.

Yes yes i am Akainu fanboy .

Haki imbued bullets  Kizaru is logia unlike Whitebeard 

There was point for fighting, Blackbeard needed ship. No matter how many times you say there was no point it won't make it truth 

How can he challenge the entire Marineford to fight by himself when there is third party already warring against them  Erkan reasoning 101

Correct, Garp + Sengoku > Akainu > Blackbeard Pirates.



Spirit King said:


> OMG now i know your trolling. There is no way _I mean no way_ someone could be so dense as to honestly believe that, my god.  Hahahahha


There is no way really?

Akainu focused all his attention on preventing Luffy to escape. He literally did not want to fight anyone else including WB pirates. Akainu tried to evade all of them so he can kill Luffy. Even while they were tossing in front of him he was just shrugging off everyone in order to reach Luffy.

Actually Akainu went for Ace and Luffy while Whitebeard was alive. It was Whitebeard who attacked Akainu to prevent him from his objective.

Luffy was son of most dangerous person in the world and brother to PK son. And you think almost dead Whitebeard without any hope of survival had higher priority than Luffy? 

I am trolling? No you just don't have manga comprehension

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Raiden34 (May 9, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Whitebeard was on death's door, and Blackbeard had nullified his DF, yet the old man still managed to wipe the floor with him, and then Blackbeard panicked and called for his crew to come save him. Do you see Whitebeard in that condition doing that to, say, Marco or Jozu, even if they were being arrogant? I don't. Pre TS Yami Blackbeard was no top tier, end of story.


BB was no where near close to being panic.... Don't come with stupid animation reactions if you do then you have to admit that Teach was physically beating WB until he used his bisento...

İn manga Teach only surprised because he didn't think that WB could kill his son.... Later BB was angry and he said shut the fuck up and die , he shot him like dog and he wasn't begging for help at all more like he let his crew to go wild.... Teach also could use his crew from beginning and he didn't do that either...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (May 9, 2016)

Yami Teach definitely wasn't a Top tier 
Not sure why or how anybody can think this.
Gura Teach however is different case.


----------



## savior2005 (May 9, 2016)

gura teach is prolly low top tier. He could prolly beat marco. afterall, after 1 year he did obliterate marco


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> gura teach is prolly low top tier. He could prolly beat marco. afterall, after 1 year he did obliterate marco


This


----------



## Zyrax (May 9, 2016)

Wasn't Yami Teach the Same Teach who got humiliated badly by Magellan?
How the fuck is that a top tier?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Wasn't Yami Teach the Same Teach who got humiliated badly by Magellan?
> How the fuck is that a top tier?


No he wasn't


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> No shit he wasn't going to give them ship. Great deducing skills Sherlock. I thought Akainu came to give them ship
> 
> Teach was supposed to defeat Akainu and take the ship, as is the pirate way. But since Blackbeard Pirates were weaker than Akainu they just fled like cowards that they are.
> 
> ...


That's why he allowed Luffy to be taken to be away while he was dozing off underground (he was litterally doing nothing and popped up afterward did nothing during all that and it was precisely because he ignored Luffy for so long was the reason why Luffy managed escape?

Please don't tell you really are that stupid to honestly believe this?


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Wasn't Yami Teach the Same Teach who got humiliated badly by Magellan?
> How the fuck is that a top tier?



Yea yea like CC humiliated Luffy.


----------



## Dunno (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> It was confirmed by Oda somewhere else idk where and also in a databook.
> 
> But yes, Teach also mentioned it. And his word is a heck of a lot more compelling than "Pica'" You can't put every fking character statement on par with that idiots. >_>



I haven't heard anything about any databook, but I can't really refute it either. Of course different characters have different credibility, but Teach isn't the most reliable one. Unless it's a translation error, he has for example stated that he became the WSM when he got the Yami:


He's a man quite fond of overestimating his own abilities, so anything he says regarding himself such be taken with a grain of salt. He's also quite the show-man, he does and says shit for dramatic effect.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Dunno said:


> I haven't heard anything about any databook, but I can't really refute it either. Of course different characters have different credibility, but Teach isn't the most reliable one. Unless it's a translation error, he has for example stated that he became the WSM when he got the Yami:
> 
> 
> He's a man quite fond of overestimating his own abilities, so anything he says regarding himself such be taken with a grain of salt. He's also quite the show-man, he does and says shit for dramatic effect.



He was looking for the yami for over 20 years. >_> It's really not the same thing.

As for BB saying he is the worlds strongest, it was originally Oda's intention of making BB stronger than all 3 admirals with the yami alone. This also was in a databook. Believe it or not, but this intention was still intended when Ace met with BB.

But as it was, it means that's no longer the intention.


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Yea yea like CC humiliated Luffy.


Matchups. Teach uses Kurozu, Magellan uses hydra just before reaching him (like Ace used the flame spears while getting pulled in), Teach gets hit, GG, just like in the manga.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> Matchups. Teach uses Kurozu, Magellan uses hydra just before reaching him (like Ace used the flame spears while getting pulled in), Teach gets hit, GG, just like in the manga.



>_> Yea, coz that happend in their second meeting. >_> No Megs got the shit kicked out of him and BB was fine. >_> Implying BB nulled Megs DF all together.


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> >_> Yea, coz that happend in their second meeting. >_> No Megs got the shit kicked out of him and BB was fine. >_> Implying BB nulled Megs DF all together.


Oh, you mean when the BB pirates jumped him with Shiryu, who alone was said to be = to Magellan?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Infact i do.


Based on...?


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Based on...?



Based on the fact it's fucking WB, he is pissed, and the other person is being a cocky little shit with their damn guard down. >_>


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> Oh, you mean when the BB pirates jumped him with Shiryu, who alone was said to be = to Magellan?



AND NONE OF THEM GOT POISONED! The only way that is possible is if Megs lost his DF powers all together, which is what happens when BB touches you. >_>

I'm done arguing this shit.

Think what you like it matters anymore anyway because the past is done and nothing will ever be proved. >_>

Fking high tier BB fighting two top tiers at once and doing just fine. 

Think whatever you want. To me though you've lost credibility and i'm done talking to you.


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> AND NONE OF THEM GOT POISONED! The only way that is possible is if Megs lost his DF powers all together, which is what happens when BB touches you. >_>


Someone is forgetting that Shiryu had the antidote to his poison.

Anyway, like you said, Teach touches you, you lose your ability...however, he's completely wide open as he's pulling someone in, as shown in Ace vs BB when Ace hit him with the flame lances while getting pulled in. Mag's poison one shot Teach, and would have killed him, so give Mags the same opportunity in a 1v1 and GG.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Based on the fact it's fucking WB, he is pissed, and the other person is being a cocky little shit with their damn guard down.


Marco's DF was able to take several attacks from the Admirals without running out of regen, and Jozu was strong enough to chuck an iceberg, Halfbeard is not treating either of them the same way that he treated Yami Blackbeard, even if they were being cocky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Marco's DF was able to take several attacks from the Admirals without running out of regen, and Jozu was strong enough to chuck an iceberg, Halfbeard is not treating either of them the same way that he treated Yami Blackbeard, even if they were being cocky.



I'm talking in regards to level. >_>

If you're putting their DFs in you have to take BBs DF away,.

Jozu gets fucking crushed by a quake and Marco receives massive damage far worse than he did when he got hit by Garp. >_> Either way both get their shit wrecked by WB as would anyone short of an admiral in the same position.

BB still got up and then fought Garp AND Sengoku for an extended period of time. Something Jozu would not have been able to do certainly after getting wrecked by WB and something Marco would have a hell of a time doing.


----------



## SpiRo (May 9, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> That's why he allowed Luffy to be taken to be away while he was dozing off underground (he was litterally doing nothing and popped up afterward did nothing during all that and it was precisely because he ignored Luffy for so long was the reason why Luffy managed escape?
> 
> Please don't tell you really are that stupid to honestly believe this?


Akainu let Luffy to be taken? He had no choice Whitebeard jumped him 

Dozing off underground?


> Pirates: It's Akainu!!! Was he not defeated before?!!! // *He's snuck around in front of us by melting a path under the ground!!!*



Akainu was doing noting? Did he teleport in front of Jinbei?? 
Who btw had head start on Akainu.

Oh wait no, once Akainu fell into the crevice he started chasing Jinbei who was sprinting even before Akainu fell down.

This is shounen manga, what did you expect? Main character to die? This argument 

You should really rethink little who is stupid

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Muah (May 9, 2016)

Healthy whitebeard mid diffs him. If an admiral could seriously wound a healthy yonkou by himself the WG would have done away with the yonkous long ago. The world government has three admirals garp sengoku thousand of captains and probably hundreds of VAs not to mention Chiper pols and whatever else they're hiding. Oh and the shichibukai.

Yonkous are alot stronger than admirals, the sooner people understand this the better off nf will be. Whitebeard fought three admirals while being old and having really bad chest pains. All while this was happening he was rushing to save ace. Whitebeard can singely handily destroy an island with relative ease, his attacks also do damage all around the world.

He can literally sink an island with tsunamis and two shot an admiral. While having thousands of enemies and cannons bombarding him. What is Akainu going to do to Whitebeard?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Muah said:


> Healthy whitebeard mid diffs him. If an admiral could seriously wound a healthy yonkou by himself the WG would have done away with the yonkous long ago. The world government has three admirals garp sengoku thousand of captains and probably hundreds of VAs not to mention Chiper pols and whatever else they're hiding. Oh and the shichibukai.
> 
> Yonkous are alot stronger than admirals, the sooner people understand this the better off nf will be. Whitebeard fought three admirals while being old and having really bad chest pains. All while this was happening he was rushing to save ace. Whitebeard can singely handily destroy an island with relative ease, his attacks also do damage all around the world.
> 
> He can literally sink an island with tsunamis and two shot an admiral. While having thousands of enemies and cannons bombarding him. What is Akainu going to do to Whitebeard?


.....What have I read?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> I'm talking in regards to level. >_>
> 
> If you're putting their DFs in you have to take BBs DF away.


I'm not sure what you're talking about here...?


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Jigen said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about here...?



>_> I thought you were putting them in the exact same postion as in WB could not use his fruit and they had BBs fruit. >_>

But now i know you are clearly not. >_>

An arrogant Jozu with his guard down gets fucking murder stomped by WB. >_> Marco could take a heck of a lot of pain as well even if he would recover. >_> But BB was not done. >_> He was not defeated. >_> He just took some damage and then go up and fought Sengoku and Garp at the same fking time and actually held off pretty damn well. >_> 

You're acting like BB was at deaths fucking door. >_>


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Yami Teach not being a top tier isn't even something that should need explaining.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> I thought you were putting them in the exact same postion as in WB could not use his fruit and they had BBs fruit.
> 
> But now i know you are clearly not.


Ah, I see, thanks for clearing that up.


Juvia. said:


> An arrogant Jozu with his guard down gets fucking murder stomped by WB.


How? Jozu >>>> deathbed Whitebeard in physical strength.


Juvia. said:


> But BB was not done. He was not defeated.


No, he just got overpowered despite Whitebeard's condition, then called for his crew to help finish the job. Whitebeard isn't mandhandling a top tier with half his face gone and his DF nullified.


Juvia. said:


> He just took some damage and then go up and fought Sengoku and Garp at the same fking time and actually held off pretty damn well.


Yes...with the Yami AND Gura, plus he had his entire crew with him.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> >_> I thought you were putting them in the exact same postion as in WB could not use his fruit and they had BBs fruit. >_>
> 
> But now i know you are clearly not. >_>
> 
> ...


Pretty much Jozu is weak guard off or on
I think Dofla would have broken the ice on that arm


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Ah, I see, thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> How? Jozu >>>> deathbed Whitebeard in physical strength.
> 
> ...



In physical strength probably, but Quakes are literally diamonds counter. You know all the little diamonds that are all crumbed up under the earth? They get that way because of earthquakes. And quake punch hitting right on Jozu's arm would legit crumble Jozu's arm. And Jozu once again becomes a one armed man.

Teach's crew were scared shitless of getting to close to the battle. If i remember correctly a couple of them said BB might even kill them if he kept it up.

Yea, and the weakest people i see going up against Garp and Sengoku at the same time fairing pretty well is none other than an admiral. Any less and they are fked.

I put Gura Teach on THAT level.

Yami? I put him on Marco's level.

Imo Teach right now is already at his prime or at least close enough to it that any further growth is hardly anything at all.

Right now Teach is just trying to get his crew stronger, because as seen with Burgress. They need it.


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Yami Teach being Marco level....Gura Teach being Admiral level despite running away from Akainu..despite having his entire crew with him as well... Might have to dust off my Sengoku facepalm smiley reaaaal soon.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> Yami Teach being Marco level....Gura Teach being Admiral level despite running away from Akainu..despite having his entire crew with him as well... Might have to dust off my Sengoku facepalm smiley reaaaal soon.



Teach also fled from CP0.

Are they also > A yonko crew?

Teach stays away from unnecessary battles. He had no reason to fight Akainu and risk his crew which he fought so hard to get.

Just like with Ace. His crew were not ready to fight Akainu. BB would have told them to stay back and BB knew going up against Akainu alone could very well end in his death. He's not THAT much of a moron. >_> Only a couple of BBs crew then even knew Haki. >_> We only know of one that defo's had it. >_>

Plus, his fight against Akainu would have lasted long enough for another admiral to come and aid, which would mean the end of the BB crew.

You mistake cowardice and weakness for keen planning and smarts.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Marco stomps Yami Teach
Gura Teach stomps Marco


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> In physical strength probably, but Quakes are literally diamonds counter.





Jigen said:


> Whitebeard isn't mandhandling a top tier with half his face gone and his *DF nullified*.





Juvia. said:


> *Teach's crew were scared shitless of getting to close to the battle*. If i remember correctly a couple of them said BB might even kill them if he kept it up.




No they weren't, they were worried that Blackbeard was going to sink the island if he kept spamming the Gura recklessly.


Juvia. said:


> Yea, and the only person i see going up against Garp and Sengoku at the same time fairing pretty well is none other than an admiral.


Well it's a good thing Blackbeard wasn't by himself when he fought them.


Juvia. said:


> I put Gura Teach on THAT level.


If Pre TS Gura Blackbeard was Admiral level, he shouldn't have run away with his tail between his legs when Akainu came out alone.


Juvia. said:


> Yami? I put him on Marco's level.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Emm last i checked Jozu cannot nullify WBs DF. >_>

And lol at Jozu being a top tier.



Juvia. said:


> Teach stays away from unnecessary battles. He had no reason to fight Akainu and risk his crew which he fought so hard to get.
> 
> Just like with Ace. His crew were not ready to fight Akainu. BB would have told them to stay back and BB knew going up against Akainu alone could very well end in his death. He's not THAT much of a moron. >_> Only a couple of BBs crew then even knew Haki. >_> We only know of one that defo's had it. >_>
> 
> ...


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Teach also fled from CP0.
> 
> Are they also > A yonko crew?
> 
> ...


When did he flee from the CP0?

Be that as it may, his reaction coupled with the fact that he fled isn't a good look if you're claiming he was Admiral level. All this time you're going on about him fighting Garp + Sengoku, but him fleeing from Akainu means nothing?

Wayment, so you laugh at the idea of Jozu being a top tier but claim Yami Teach was? Sengoku facepalm and its glory is that much closer....


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 9, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> When did he flee from the CP0?


----------



## Gohara (May 9, 2016)

My opinion is somewhere in the middle when it comes to Pre Quake Blackbeard.  I don't think that he's overrated by most fans.  Especially if we're going by the small sample on this forum, as Juvia stated many here rank Vista around or above Pre Quake Blackbeard's level.  To me, Pre Quake Blackbeard is significantly below top tier, but I don't see him being any weaker than Vista and I would even argue that he's more powerful than him.  Even in Jozu's case the arguments are more assumptive than based on evidence, although I do believe that Jozu is more powerful than Pre Quake Blackbeard.  Marco is the only Whitebeard Commander that I would argue has a lot of evidence suggesting that he's more powerful than Pre Quake Blackbeard.



Veltpunch said:


> Biggest inconsistency I've seen so far is him getting the shit knocked out of him by a G2 punch from Luffy (ended up brushing it off but was clearly hurt and left the fight panting) yet hours later doing virtually the same after nearly getting cleaved in half by a quake slash from WB.



I think that's more of a case of there just not being as big of a power difference between characters in One Piece as some think IMO.  Not specifically in the case of Old Whitebeard and Pre Time Skip Gear 2nd Luffy, of course, but some on here find it strange to suggest that characters can land blows on characters multiple tiers above them in terms of power.  I respectfully disagree with that, though, with the example you mentioned being one of many where characters have landed blows on characters far more powerful than them.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> When did he flee from the CP0?
> 
> Be that as it may, his reaction coupled with the fact that he fled isn't a good look if you're claiming he was Admiral level. All this time you're going on about him fighting Garp + Sengoku, but him fleeing from Akainu means nothing?



I just legit said why he ran away from Akainu... Are you fucking blind?



@Jigen. It seems to me they were scared that he would kill them then.  

BBs crew were right there with him true, still don't see how anyone in BBs crew could do anything to Sengoku and Garp. While BB was legit threatening to kill them both.


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Ahh, thanks. Wonder how strong they actually are.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Yami Teach can possibly be weakerthan Dofla

Let alone Marco 

He is actually weaker


----------



## Bernkastel (May 9, 2016)

Akainu creating a lava-made Hancock that proceeds to fodderise WB is the only way he could win this


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Emm last i checked Jozu cannot nullify WBs DF.
> 
> And lol at Jozu being a top tier.


Didn't say that Jozu was top tier, but guess what? If Halfbeard can't stomp Jozu (who isn't a top tier) like he did Blackbeard, what does that tell you about Blackbeard? Yami Blackbeard is definitely no top tier. Huzzah.


Juvia. said:


> Teach stays away from unnecessary battles. He had no reason to fight Akainu and risk his crew which he fought so hard to get.
> 
> Just like with Ace. His crew were not ready to fight Akainu.


If Blackbeard was Admiral level at the time, he should have beaten Akainu fairly handily with a crew who helped beat the WB Pirates months later.


Juvia. said:


> BBs crew were right there with him true, still don't see how anyone in BBs crew could do anything to Sengoku and Garp.


That crew was the one who helped Blackbeard *obliterate* the remains of the WB Crew barely a year after Marineford. I'm fairly certain they at least helped Blackbeard hold his ground against Garp and Sengoku.


Veltpunch said:


> Ahh, thanks. Wonder how strong they actually are.


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> I just legit said why he ran away from Akainu... Are you fucking blind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so now that they're actually comparable in strength, do you still see him running away like he did pre-skip? Teach has never backed down against people he felt he could beat. He knew he was no match for Shanks, nor Akainu, so he didn't fight them. Pre skip Gura Teach bring Admiral level is completely laughable.


----------



## Dunno (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> He was looking for the yami for over 20 years. >_> It's really not the same thing.
> 
> As for BB saying he is the worlds strongest, it was originally Oda's intention of making BB stronger than all 3 admirals with the yami alone. This also was in a databook. Believe it or not, but this intention was still intended when Ace met with BB.
> 
> But as it was, it means that's no longer the intention.



But if I'm not mistaken, it was during that same fight that Blackbeard stated that the Yami was the strongest fruit. Thus it's possible that even if Oda had the intention of making it the WSF, he might have changed his mind in the same way as he did with BB's power. I'm not saying that it can't be the strongest fruit, just that Blackbeard's statement isn't particularly compelling evidence.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Didn't say that Jozu was top tier, but guess what? If Halfbeard can't stomp Jozu (who isn't a top tier) like he did Blackbeard, what does that tell you about Blackbeard? Yami Blackbeard is definitely no top tier. Huzzah.
> Feel free to reply to the rest of the post btw.
> 
> That crew was the one who helped Blackbeard *obliterate* the remains of the WB Crew barely a year after Marineford. I'm fairly certain they at least helped Blackbeard hold his ground against Garp and Sengoku.



I did, i just didn't quote it.

Halfbeard can stomp Jozu. >_> I just said how EQ could easily turn diamond to dust. One good EQ punch to the right spot and Jozu is down just like we was when Kuzan froze him. >_> Any high tier acting cocky with their guard down in front of an enraged WB half dead or not is getting wrecked. >_> Just like they would in front of an admiral or anyone else around that level ect any Yonko, Mihawk or Dragon.

Fair enough, can't really argue with that.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> Akainu creating a lava-made Hancock that proceeds to fodderise WB is the only way he could win this


But he won't 
no?


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> Okay, so now that they're actually comparable in strength, do you still see him running away like he did pre-skip? Teach has never backed down against people he felt he could beat. He knew he was no match for Shanks, nor Akainu, so he didn't fight them. Pre skip Gura Teach bring Admiral level is completely laughable.



Would BB slee from him now? Yes, if an admiral was on his way to Teach so close to MF where another admiral could easily be called to aid, yes i could see BB still choosing not to fight.


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Would BB slee from him now? Yes, if an admiral was on his way to Teach so close to MF where another admiral could easily be called to aid, yes i could see BB still choosing not to fight.


See, now you're adding extra things. Akainu went to meet BB dolo. No backup there to call for help. So BS aside, do you still see Teach fleeing or not?


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Dunno said:


> But if I'm not mistaken, it was during that same fight that Blackbeard stated that the Yami was the strongest fruit. Thus it's possible that even if Oda had the intention of making it the WSF, he might have changed his mind in the same way as he did with BB's power. I'm not saying that it can't be the strongest fruit, just that Blackbeard's statement isn't particularly compelling evidence.



That is possible yes, but i believe it was in the newest databook that came out in 2012 where it said BB had the strongest DF. The yami.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> I did, i just didn't quote it.


Only just saw that, I edited my post to include it.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> See, now you're adding extra things. Akainu went to meet BB dolo. No backup there to call for help. So BS aside, do you still see Teach fleeing or not?



The entire reason i said he choose to flee in the first place was because he him self could die in a 1v1 with Akainu (Which btw has not changed, even now the yonko Teach could very well die in a battle with Akainu.) and that the battle would last long enough for another admiral to come to aid.

Maybe you don't remember... But Teach was close to MF when Akainu was heading towards him. >_>


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Only just saw that, I edited my post to include it.



I know. 

You seem a lot more down to earth than normal. o_O Usually you just neg and then... nothing...


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> That is possible yes, but i believe it was in the newest databook that came out in 2012 where it said BB had the strongest DF. The yami.


It is
But depends

It only is against other DF users


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> I know.
> 
> You seem a lot more down to earth than normal. o_O Usually you just neg and then... nothing...


Nah he didn't change
That's why I like him


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Nah he didn't change
> That's why I like him



Why are you still spamming... you're not even in this argument. >_> Yet you're posting more than the people that are.


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> The entire reason i said he choose to flee in the first place was because he him self could die in a 1v1 with Akainu (Which btw has not changed, even now the yonko Teach could very well die in a battle with Akainu.) and that the battle would last long enough for another admiral to come to aid.
> 
> Maybe you don't remember... But Teach was close to MF when Akainu was heading towards him. >_>


So he's not going to fight any Admiral/Yonkou level opponents for the rest of the series, huh? 

He could have died against WB too. Could have died against Garp + Sengoku as well. Still fought. All this tells me is that his confidence is selective. The point is he knew he was outmatched, not just against Akainu but Shanks as well. He ran from two Admiral/Yonkou level opponents on seperate occasions. He knew he would have got rekt.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Why are you still spamming... you're not even in this argument. >_> Yet you're posting more than the people that are.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> So he's not going to fight any Admiral/Yonkou level opponents for the rest of the series, huh?
> 
> He could have died against WB too. Could have died against Garp + Sengoku as well. Still fought. All this tells me is that his confidence is selective. The point is he knew he was outmatched, not just against Akainu but Shanks as well. He ran from two Admiral/Yonkou level opponents on seperate occasions. He knew he would have got rekt.



He will fight when he thinks he is ready and will gain something from the fight.

A battle against an admiral close to where he could easily get aid from another or even two others is just asking to be taken out. >>

Just like he ran from CP0. I could still see him choosing not to fight Akainu close to MF.

Put Akainu in the middle of the new world, that's a different story. Pre skip? probably still run, as his crew was useless to him here and a 1v1 could likely end in his death.

Now? His crew could easily offer assistance. No need to risk a 1v1. The crew would kill Akainu.

If he still had to risk a 1v1 though, even post skip he would choose not to fight someone as deadly as Akainu when it offered no advantage to him.

Taking out another yonko crew is miles more advantageous in taking out a single admiral.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 9, 2016)

Unless I've got a bad translation, the island where Blackbeard and Bonney were at was in the New World. IIRC, Marineford isn't too far from Sabaody (which is in the first half of the Grand Line), I don't think that makes Blackbeard's island close to Marineford.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Unless I've got a bad translation, the island where Blackbeard and Bonney were at was in the New World. IIRC, Marineford isn't too far from Sabaody (which is in the first half of the Grand Line), I don't think that makes Blackbeard's island close to Marineford.



But how did he get there with no ship? o_O Nvm... i got off didn't he. 

Derp from my self.

Well one of my points still holds true. 

Teach's pre skip crew could offer no to very little assistance vs Akainu. And a 1v1 with an admiral is not something Teach could afford to risk.

However, am i right in saying Teach only even fled because it was "*Akainu*"? If it was Kuzan or Kizaru things may have been different.


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

This is hearbreaking. Can't post my smilies.


Jigen said:


> Unless I've got a bad translation, the island where Blackbeard and Bonney were at was in the New World. IIRC, Marineford isn't too far from Sabaody (which is in the first half of the Grand Line), I don't think that makes Blackbeard's island close to Marineford.


Clutch Tea is clutch.:sirjinbe



Juvia. said:


> But how did he get there with no ship? o_O Nvm... i got off didn;t he.
> 
> Derp from my self.
> 
> ...


Confidence is selective, he knew better than to fight Akainu because he knew he wasn't on that level.:sengokufacepalm


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> This is hearbreaking. Can't post my smilies.
> Clutch Tea is clutch.:sirjinbe
> 
> Confidence is selective, he knew better than to fight Akainu because he knew he wasn't on that level.:sengokufacepalm



No, he knew fighting him was not worth the risk and offered no damn reward. >_>


----------



## Veltpunch (May 9, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> No, he knew fighting him was not worth the risk and offered no damn reward. >_>


What reward did fighting Garp and Sengoku give? What reward did attacking the RA provide? He die at only fight strictly to gain. If he was on Akainu's level, he would have fought him, but he didn't because he knew better. That excuse is getting played out. You have nothing putting pre-skip Gura Teach on Yonkou/Admiral level.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2016)

Veltpunch said:


> What reward did fighting Garp and Sengoku give? What reward did attacking the RA provide? He die at only fight strictly to gain. If he was on Akainu's level, he would have fought him, but he didn't because he knew better. That excuse is getting played out. You have nothing putting pre-skip Gura Teach on Yonkou/Admiral level.



He waned to put an end the their Era. >_>

The RA have weapons among other things that BB certainly would have wanted. >_> Plus he had to get his crew member back.

As i said, he ran because it was "Akainu"

Whatever. >_>

I guess that means Akainu > Garp and Sengoku at the same time. BB clearly wanted to fight them so BB must certainly be on their level.


----------



## Raiden34 (May 10, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Nikki Cross
> Nikki Cross
> No they weren't, they were worried that Blackbeard was going to sink the island if he kept spamming the Gura recklessly.
> 
> ...


Wtf... So if you're admiral level you need to fight against other admiral level characters ? Why would he bother to fight with Akainu in a prolonged fight over a fucking ship? Do you see people like Aokiji fighting against Akainu over a ship? That's moronic.... Even for Jack....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuki (May 10, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Wtf... So if you're admiral level you nedd to fight against other admiral level ? Why would he bother to fight with Akainu in a prolonged fight over a fucking ship? Do you see people like Aokiji fighting against Akainu over a ship? That's moronic.... Even for Jack....



Don't forget during the fight the ship would be destroyed.


----------



## Raiden34 (May 10, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Don't forget during the fight the ship would be destroyed.


Teach would be fooler than Jack if he try to take the ship over there....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 10, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Teach would be fooler than Jack if he try to take the ship over there....


Pretty much this

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

giantbiceps said:


> The dude is 55, he stopped getting stronger
> Pre-ts Akainu >= Post-ts Akainu = EoS Akainu
> He gets rekt


This ^^
I believe all top tiers at Marineford, had plateaued. With the exception Blackbeard, who wasn't a top tier then.

People are acting like it's confirmed Akainu is Luffy's EOS opponent. It may just as easily be Sabo.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

Josh said:


> I don't remember
> 
> However, if you believe people need concret feat before going at each other's throats in a battle dome thread, then this section isn't for you.


I'm confused, I thought speculation wasn't allowed in the battle dome.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shanks (May 11, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> I'm confused, I thought speculation wasn't allowed in the battle dome.


Fuck da police.


----------



## Shanks (May 11, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> One of the weakest Strawhat being a toptier


She doesn't need to be top tier. Remember old people can't handle changing weather? Ahh yeah, red dog gonna get fucked with he big black upgraded long stick up the ass.


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

Bambino said:


> Akainu.
> 
> 
> *Bonus:* EOS Akainu.
> ...


I think the MF top tiers had plateaued. Don't think he got stronger fighting Aokiji, but rather was always stronger

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

Sherlōck said:


> Is Garp one of two final battle of the main character?


Speculation that Luffy would fight Akainu.
He may,may not. You shouldn't base your assessment of his combat ability on a speculation.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

Dunno said:


> Is this Akainu with his real or his nominal level of power? Nominal level Akainu takes it with high diff, but real level Akainu loses with high diffs.


What does this even mean?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Oda made Whitebeard stepping stone so Akainu could rise to prominence and 99% of this forum does not have manga comprehension to understand this.


Implying you have better manga comprehension than 99% of the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Akainu destroyed half of Whitebeard head and then went to destroy rest of the Whitebeard pirates, murder PK son and almost his brother. Akainu did not lose anything, his goal was stopping Luffy escape since Whitebeard had no chance of surviving. Letting Luffy escape just so he can finish off almost dead Whitebeard is meaningless.
> 
> Not only that Whitebeard did not permanently take out Akainu, Whitebeard did not take him out even for a second..
> 
> ...



Nice fan fiction

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 11, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Implying you have better manga comprehension than 99% of the forum


Oh I did not want to imply that, it was more of a statement.


Amon Lancelot said:


> Nice fan fiction


To someone like you it probably does sound like a fan fiction..

Reactions: Like 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 11, 2016)

Whitebeard could still keep fighting after losing the head and if Akainu didn't fall the fight could've really gone either way considering Whitebeard was about to take another cheap shot on him which means the third gura fist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> The delusion of some people in this thread is too damn high


Which side?
The Whitebeard or Akainu faction?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Oh I did not want to imply that, it was more of a statement.


Stating you comprehend the manga more than 99% of NF. I'm sure Oda drew the manga, so that only 1 in 100 people would understand it 
I wonder what's the probability your interpretation is right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Raiden34 (May 11, 2016)

Spiro is just worse than Mihawk wankers when it comes to Akainu wank.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 11, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Stating you comprehend the manga more than 99% of NF. I'm sure Oda drew the manga, so that only 1 in 100 people would understand it
> I wonder what's the probability your interpretation is right.


If he comprehends the manga more than 99% of NF I comprehend the manga more than 99.9% of NF. Using modesty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Spiro is just worse than Mihawk wankers when it comes to Akainu wank.


I legitimately think Mihawk > Shanks though

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Finalbeta (May 11, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> I legitimately think Mihawk > Shanks though


Oda is not usual to troll people so who knows

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiRo (May 11, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Stating you comprehend the manga more than 99% of NF. I'm sure Oda drew the manga, so that only 1 in 100 people would understand it
> I wonder what's the probability your interpretation is right.


What does Oda drawing the manga have to do with how people understands it?  Some Erkan level reasoning 


Amon Lancelot said:


> I legitimately think Mihawk > Shanks though


You did not need to say that. It was expected from someone who does not understand manga 


Peter Pan said:


> If he comprehends the manga more than 99% of NF I comprehend the manga more than 99.9% of NF. Using modesty.


Peter Pan guy who believed that Blackbeard was immune to Magellan poison  


Erkan12 said:


> Spiro is just worse than Mihawk wankers when it comes to Akainu wank.


Yeah because Akainu is my favorite character everyone knows that

Reactions: Like 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> To someone like you it probably does sound like a fan fiction..


Someone who understands the Manga, sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> What does Oda drawing the manga have to do with how people understands it?


He has a wide audience, it hurts far more than it helps, if 99% of people can't understand something as simple as Admiral > Whitebeard

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## SpiRo (May 11, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> He has a wide audience, it hurts far more than it helps, if 99% of people can't understand something as simple as Admiral > Whitebeard


It hurts him nothing if they pay for the comic. Oda can't care less what you believe while you read his manga 

See, you have trouble understanding simple sentence let alone complex manga. Well complex for you. Who said that Admiral > Whitebeard?

Reactions: Like 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 11, 2016)

You were saying that Akainu > MF Whitebeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> It hurts him nothing if they pay for the comic. Oda can't care less what you believe while you read his manga
> 
> See, you have trouble understanding simple sentence let alone complex manga. Well complex for you. Who said that Admiral > Whitebeard?





Peter Pan said:


> You were saying that Akainu > MF Whitebeard


I rest my case

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 11, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> I rest my case



Yes saying *Akainu* *> MF Whitebeard* is not same as saying* Admiral > Whitebeard* or you did not get the memo? 

No wait, you just need plain common sense to wonder why add "MF", what does that mean and would that differentiate the two points  

Or you believe we are adding MF for lulz ?  Something like MadaFakin Whitebeard.

Is this Erkan dupe?

Reactions: Like 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 11, 2016)

Well in anycase MF Whitebeard is much weaker than Primebeard


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Yes saying *Akainu* *> MF Whitebeard* is not same as saying* Admiral > Whitebeard* or you did not get the memo?
> 
> No wait, you just need plain common sense to wonder why add "MF", what does that mean and would that differentiate the two points
> 
> ...


Old, Sick Whitebeard was introduced as WSM

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 11, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Old, Sick Whitebeard was introduced as WSM


How else was he supposed to be introduced?

[This is Old and Sick Whitebeard and he was once Strongest Man Alive] ?

Reactions: Like 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 11, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> How else was he supposed to be introduced?
> 
> [This is Old and Sick Whitebeard and he was once Strongest Man Alive] ?


Word of God > Your Opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## giantbiceps (May 11, 2016)

fighting again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiRo (May 11, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Word of God > Your Opinion



Word of God was that Sabo is dead and yet my opinion was that Sabo is alive. So i guess My Opinion > Word of God.

Reactions: Like 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 11, 2016)

We already saw how that turned out. Whitebeard would win but not before some heavy life threating injuries that would eventually kill him.


----------



## Raiden34 (May 11, 2016)

hokageyonkou said:


> We already saw how that turned out. Whitebeard would win but not before some heavy life threating injuries that would eventually kill him.


Except that Whitebeard had already been nerfed by Squardo's Harakiri shot before.

Old Whitebeard > MF Whitebeard > Squardo stabbed Whitebeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (May 11, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> What does this even mean?



The nominal power level is the power level in actual numbers. For example how much magma he can produce, or how much force he has behind his punches. This is the power level that is normally referenced.

His real power level is his power level adjusted for power inflation. As the series progresses, attacks of a certain level are not as impressive as they previously were, which leads to characters with a supposedly static power level later on being able to do more impressive stuff: the character's nominal power level increases. This has the effect that characters can have a nominal increase in power, but still become weaker compared to the rest of the characters in the series, and thus have a negative real power level change. It's just like how you can get an annual raise of 2%, but still get less money for each year.

In this particular case, I believe that the next time we see Akainu fight, he'll probably have a much higher nominal level of power (he'll be able to produce more magma and so on), but he'll still not have grown stronger compared to the rest of the top tiers. Thus, nominal level Akainu is stronger than MF Akainu, but his real level of power is still on the same level.

The conclusion is that whether he can beat WB or not depends on which method of calculating power level you use.

Here's some more reading (Applied to economy though, not power level. The basis is the same):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mr sean66 (May 11, 2016)

Old heart attack whitebeard with tons of injuries high diffed akainu,

it would have been mid if he didnt get a single heart attack.

akainu most likely got like 20% stronger,

if whitebeard starts at 100% and has no heart attacks there is no way for akainu to win.....


Whitebeard wins low end of high diff


----------

